# Fridge fan



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi ,
Just about to fit a double fridge fan to help keep the temp down in France and am wondering where to take the feed from , unfortunately it's not helping that my meter has packed up.

Just wondering has anyone has picked up a permanent 12v supply from the back Dometic Autotrail fridge?

I've attached a picture of the rear power connections


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

Yes, if they are small wattage 12v Fans. You can pick up the 12v feed from their.

I did, we just fused it.


TM


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I picked up the live feed from the overhead cooker extractor fan & wired in an on/off switch to the twin 12v computer fans fitted to the rear of my fridge


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ours is on a fused feed from the 12V fusebox, we also fitted a series resistor to reduce the speed and noise.

It runs continuously but is quiet enough not to be obtrusive.

You can fit anything from a 40mm fan upwards, ours came out of an HP desktop power PC supply that was scrapped.

Peter


----------



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

In a lot of vans the fridge only has a 12v supply available when the engine is running. When you park up you run the fridge off 240v EHU or LPG gas. So you need to find out if the 12v supply in the photo is still live when the engines not running.

You want the fan to run while parked up, not just when you're driving. My 2005 Dethleffs didn't have a permanent supply there so i fed it off the LB and a new 3 amp fuse. Not a great problem as the controler for the fan had to be wired inside the van anyway.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I also fitted a small in line switch that you can access through the vent to turn it on and off.

Mine had a permanent live feed at the back of the fridge and a connector block that looked just like yours, however my cable colours were different.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ours was taken from the permanent live from the adjacent habitation door step, also had a switch fitted so it can be isolated (at night).

Pete


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

There is a 12v socket at the foot of the bed which is right alongside the fridge. That's where I took mine from (with a suitable inline fuse).


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I picked the supply up from the 12v light switch that is over the top of the work surface above the fridge, there is small conduit (same material as the work surface) that hides all the electrics 12 & 230v. It's only live when the habitation electrics are one so ideal.

I used a small round switch with a built in LED so I know when it's on. I have to say it's a very worthwhile addition and I wonder why the converters don't fit them as standard as they certainly improve the fridge efficiency when it's really hot


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> I picked up the live feed from the overhead cooker extractor fan & wired in an on/off switch to the twin 12v computer fans fitted to the rear of my fridge


Our setup is same as Vicdidoc with the addition of additional switched twin fans fitted behind fridge vent for those very hot days in the South of France.... 8)


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We fitted a fuse and an on off switch, and wired direct to the leisure battery, which in our van is in a compartment directly below the fridge.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Any recommendations for an auto temperature controlled switch or controller type thingy to make the whole set up automatic?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Spacerunner said:


> Any recommendations for an auto temperature controlled switch or controller type thingy to make the whole set up automatic?


Almost any room thermostat would do the job, but make sure you have a set of change-over contacts, as most systems want a 'break' on temperature rise, you will want a 'make' on temperature rise.

Honeywell T6360 would do, that has suitable contacts, or you can get the smaller snap switches

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o...l+thermostat&_nkw=bimetal+thermostat&_sacat=0

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This >> Click here << or something like it is what I'm thinking of.

Fully automating a fan might be a bit OTT, but a timer would ensure that it was not forgotten and left on for long enough to flatten the leisure batteries.

The timer is more complicated than we need, but at only £4.50 including postage it's worth considering.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ours takes such a small amount, it would be weeks before it flattened the batteries, but as a thought for others it's a good idea.

Ours sits on EHU at home plus we have the solar panels.

The fan is wired to the secondary battery that runs the winch and rear lighting in the trailer.

Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Watch this space.............

We have a Dometic fridge and I have fitted thermostatically controlled fans.

I have experimented and found the control line that goes +ve when the fridge is switched on (whatever power source -gas, 12V, 240V).

No need for any switches as everything will be automatic.

I will also include a tiny fan to circulate the coolth within the fridge.

I will publish details in the very near future.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I fitted some during my build as I have slightly undersized vents.

Please see my link below pics 115, 116, 117 wired to the igniter side of the fridge wiring switched (Maplins small round switch) and fused, fans are the cheapest 90mm ones from Ebay, also see 187, 188, 189 for an internal fan, wires come in through the drain aperture.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have been so tempted and finally couldn't resist (fridge fan) me too i love mine  

Sue


----------

